# Bark Busters



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm about to recommend a trainer to a friend who has a Bichon with behavior problems. Bark Busters has been recommended to me. Has anyone used them and if so, what is your experience? 

They do use postive training, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sure you have viewed their site but if not: bark busters

I know nothing about them, but that they franchise. I am always leary of franchises, don't know why, but am. I always think its good to find a trainer from word of mouth. My vet recommended a awesome trainer, and she did wonders. Maybe asking your vet or hers you can get a recommendation and then compare them with bark busters.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I had very good luck with Bark Busters. However, Jacqui (Harley & Dakota's mom) had a bad experience. They do positive training, which I liked. The one thing I would say, with any training, is to *be consistent* and don't drop off once you see the change in behavior. I got lax and Bonnie started up with her barking. :brownbag: :brownbag: 

I also know of one other person (in the US, Jacqui is in AU) who had a good experience with Bark Busters.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

PM Mom2Bijou. Tammy has used them. She could tell you how they are. i think she used them recently.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Franchises mean the quality of the trainer can vary greatly. Interview the trainer as you would any other. Don't take the franchise name as meaning all of their trainers are good.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I had one session w/them....and they did pretty good. The trainer came to our house for about 2 hours. Only problem was the trainer seemed a lil bit of a...hmm....how can I say this..."toker." If you know what I mean. He was a lil out there :wacko1: I have not called back for my 2nd session b/c we have been in the middle of renovating out house...but I do need to continue...and want to continue b/c I did like a lot of the things about the training. I do think the trainer can make or break your experience. However...it is a lifetime guarantee, and it wasn't cheap...so I plan on continuing with more lessons. 

I would just recommend researching your trainer as best you can...that was my mistake...I was assigned one by area I live in.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 12 2008, 04:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=575694


> I had very good luck with Bark Busters. However, Jacqui (Harley & Dakota's mom) had a bad experience. They do positive training, which I liked. The one thing I would say, with any training, is to *be consistent* and don't drop off once you see the change in behavior. I got lax and Bonnie started up with her barking. :brownbag: :brownbag:
> 
> I also know of one other person (in the US, Jacqui is in AU) who had a good experience with Bark Busters.[/B]


Linda is correct, I would not recommend Bark Busters, mainly due to the the particular trainer I got, which is a real shame, as I know how much Linda & Bonnie got out of their experience. I also received poor customer service - however, things may be very different in the US, so I can't really compare.

Like others have said already, it really does depend on the trainer you get. If I were to ever look for another trainer, I would first & foremost ensure they were Delta accredited as a bare minimum. Sorry, I know I'm late in coming into this thread .... I was looking for something else & found it by accident


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry to re-post - but this was the same case for me, I had no choice in trainers, I was assigned one by where I lived. Now I live over 100kms away from where I was when we had our training, I might just dig out that paperwork & call in my lifetime guarantee!


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ May 12 2008, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=575780


> I would just recommend researching your trainer as best you can...that was my mistake...I was assigned one by area I live in.[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. My friends rehomed their Bichon. The new owner is taking him to an animal behaviorist because he still has issues, poor guy.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. For future reference: We are currently using Bark Buster (they have come twice) and work wonders for us. The only reason Bentley still has some "issues" are my fault. I dont always follow the rules and keep up with the training like I should. However, we got WONDERFUL trainers. They are really great. I think it all depends on the trainer you are sent. But, it has worked wonderfully for us and several of our friends who we have sent them to.


----------

